# Best paph armeniacum culture i see so far !!!



## baodai (Jan 7, 2011)

do you know what is in the mix ?
BD


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2011)

rice hulls....wow


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2011)

All those plants...


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow... :drool: :drool: :drool: Rice hulls and nothing else..??


----------



## baodai (Jan 7, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Wow... :drool: :drool: :drool: Rice hulls and nothing else..??



there's more, what else do you think would be in the mix? As you can see it is in full sun
BD


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2011)

Om.., all of those buds!!!! Come on, tell us  !!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2011)

Tree fern?

What do they irrigate with? Is it hard or soft water?


----------



## Bolero (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty impressive, we are all jealous of this growing.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2011)

Rice hulls and charcoal?


----------



## baodai (Jan 8, 2011)

John M said:


> Rice hulls and charcoal?



one out of three
BD


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

there is something brown too...maybe bark?? or coco??


----------



## Clark (Jan 8, 2011)

crushed brick + goat droppings.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 8, 2011)

something must be keeping the mix from running out all the side holes.....spagnum?


----------



## baodai (Jan 8, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> there is something brown too...maybe bark?? or coco??



close up


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 8, 2011)

hi bao dai, 
in coconut choir with lots of foam in the bottom
but how long you keep them in this , my experience with it that it's 
great to start plants of in it but after they start to root up, 
i always pot them in something with more rocky substance,
where are these plants being grown ?
1 hr outside of hanoi ? towards the mountains ? Bavi ?
thanx for sharing 
cliokchi


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know where Baodai lives but the local climate may also be very beneficial to this species. For instance, I have no problem growing Dandelions where I live.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 8, 2011)

Have these plants been grown in this mix or have they been recently potted into it? Not many people in Việt Nam grow Paphs from seedlings, they pot up wild collected plants from Việt Nam and elsewhere.

I have used rice hulls alone and various quantities in mixes. Its a very well drained medium and doesn't break down quickly. Rice hulls with a bit of sand added is a great mix. Its really a matter of what you can get hold of up here. Tree fern, rice hulls, sand, charcoal and stone are staple ingredients for me.

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

The long term viablility of that media might be an issue but coco coir lasts for a long time from my experience.


----------



## baodai (Jan 8, 2011)

these armeniacums are not my plants, but i'm learning how to grow them better. So, here is what I know so far. These paph armeniacum 're growing at about 4000 ft above sea level, The mix are: rice hulls, rice hulls half burn and coco (see pictures) (I don't know what it is called to be exact but these coco is from the cover of the fruit), they are growing with about 2 hrs full sun, early morning shade and afternoon shade. I'm sure will try this method with my armeniacum.
BaoDai


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 8, 2011)

baodai said:


> these armeniacums are not my plants, but i'm learning how to grow them better. So, here is what I know so far. These paph armeniacum 're growing at about 4000 ft above sea level, The mix are: rice hulls, rice hulls half burn and coco (see pictures) (I don't know what it is called to be exact but these coco is from the cover of the fruit), they are growing with about 2 hrs full sun, early morning shade and afternoon shade. I'm sure will try this method with my armeniacum.
> BaoDai



It would be interesting to see some pics of the roots.
Regards, Mick


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2011)

i think the coconut husk in that form is often called coir
do you know if the half burned rice hulls give some nutrients, hold water or have properties similar to charcoal?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 8, 2011)

baodai said:


> these armeniacums are not my plants, but i'm learning how to grow them better. So, here is what I know so far. These paph armeniacum 're growing at about 4000 ft above sea level, The mix are: rice hulls, rice hulls half burn and coco (see pictures) (I don't know what it is called to be exact but these coco is from the cover of the fruit), they are growing with about 2 hrs full sun, early morning shade and afternoon shade. I'm sure will try this method with my armeniacum.
> BaoDai



Thanks!!!
What about natural humidity, watering schedule?? Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2011)

rice hulls?! we have and use bales of that at work because nobody else wants to use it.... (other greenhouses) maybe I can try some of this. one problem with those rice hulls in a media (mixed with ground peat moss) is that it seems heavy and sopping wet, and then it dries out all at once and gets hard to re-wet. but, in this kind of setting i'm sure it's very different


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2011)

Any limestone or oyster shell?


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I have a project! I have a bale of coco-peat and am close enough to the Sacramento delta to maybe get some rice hulls from an organic grower... I just read today in The Paph. Grower's Manual that rice hulls tend to compact if you don't mix them with looser media and that even though they last quite a long time that they suddenly don't at some point... Still, it should be a free substance!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Any limestone or oyster shell?



What is the water quality there?


----------



## baodai (Jan 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> What is the water quality there?


No limestone or oyster shell? 
they use tab water, this is not drinkable water, it has a lot chlorine on it
BD


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2011)

baodai said:


> No limestone or oyster shell?
> they use tab water, this is not drinkable water, it has a lot chlorine on it
> BD



Is it hard or soft? From a river, lake, springs?


----------

